# Saharan Dust From Africa Soon To Arrive In The Gulf States



## fmdog44 (Jun 23, 2020)

Every year the dust from Africa's Sahara desert travels to the Amazon Forest feeding the forest providing life giving nutrients. It also travels to the upper atmosphere above the Gulf of Mexico providing beautiful sunrises for those of us living here. It should arrive this coming weekend.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 24, 2020)

This massive dust cloud has colored the air brown over the Caribbean and will Impact coastal regions of the USA.

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...-dust-changes-color-of-caribbean-skies/763759

"Over the past week, this vast expanse of dust, known as the Saharan Air Layer (SAL), has been called the "Godzilla dust cloud," as well as the "most significant event in the past 50 years," by some experts, according to The Associated Press."


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2020)

Ugh  ... another car wash!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2020)

"AccuWeather meteorologists have been tracking dust emerging from the Africa coast since April, but there has been an uptick in activity since around June 14. Dust is most commonly observed over the Atlantic into July before it becomes less of an issue later in the hurricane season. AccuWeather lead tropical forecaster Dan Kottlowski said the African Easterly Jet has been stronger than normal and this has produced more dust."

​


----------



## Don M. (Jun 26, 2020)

Our local forecasts are saying that we will see some effect of this dust starting as early as tomorrow.  It may extend as far North as Illinois.  The good thing is that there are increasing rain chances for the next few days, so any "haze", etc., should be short lived.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 26, 2020)

In South Georgia the air is very hazy; the sky is opaque.  I’m glad I’m not trying to run a marathon today; air quality reminds me if Los Angeles in the 70’s   Yuk


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> In South Georgia the air is very hazy; the sky is opaque.  I’m glad I’m not trying to run a marathon today; air quality reminds me if Los Angeles in the 70’s   Yuk


I hope you get rain soon or are able to stay indoors in cool, filtered air.  This stuff is bad for respiratory systems - especially with the virus concerns.  Stay well!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes, I saw some photos of that on tv last night,  spectacular!


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2020)

It's definitely here in Central Florida.  Yesterday looking at the  sky was like looking through a grey filter.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 28, 2020)

The dust may reach as far as Canada, according to the news today.  For the good news, the volume of particulates will have diminished.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Every year the dust from Africa's Sahara desert travels to the Amazon Forest feeding the forest providing life giving nutrients. It also travels to the upper atmosphere above the Gulf of Mexico providing beautiful sunrises for those of us living here. It should arrive this coming weekend.


Have you noticed any dust in your area?  We are on the northeast side of the county and haven't seen anything looking like "dust" in the air.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 28, 2020)

It was dusty here Friday in Mississippi.  Along with the on and off drizzle and high humidity, the air felt muddy.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 28, 2020)

It manifests as a very thick haze, at least here in Georgia, @C'est Moi


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 28, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> It manifests as a very thick haze, at least here in Georgia, @C'est Moi


Thanks.  I was just asking fmdog if he had noticed anything in his area of Houston.  So far, I haven't noticed any haze in the air whatsoever.

Where are you in GA?   My sister lives in rural Berrien County.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks.  I was just asking fmdog if he had noticed anything in his area of Houston.  So far, I haven't noticed any haze in the air whatsoever.
> 
> Where are you in GA?   My sister lives in rural Berrien County.



currently in southwestern GA, Sumter Co.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 28, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> currently in southwestern GA, Sumter Co.


Wow, Jimmy Carter territory!!!     I have a nephew in Bainbridge.  In fact, I have family all over the state.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks.  I was just asking fmdog if he had noticed anything in his area of Houston.  So far, I haven't noticed any haze in the air whatsoever.


It came through here (North of Dallas) on Saturday..Not too thick but noticeable...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 1, 2020)

Miami heats up with help from dust: https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...er-saharan-dust-saps-moisture-from-air/767871
"Dust can act as what meteorologists refer to as a "cloud condensation nuclei," which essentially means that dust particles can collect moisture in the atmosphere and help to form clouds. The dust is "taking moisture out of the atmosphere because it's creating more clouds, and because of that, the rain becomes more shallow," Fell explained, adding that rain and moisture from storms haven't been reaching the ground since the dust has been absorbing so much moisture. "So, when we do have thunderstorms and rain, usually it's not very heavy precipitation whatsoever," he said. "


----------



## terry123 (Jul 2, 2020)

Brother in Miami has seen it there. Sister in Louisiana has it.  She cannot get out because of underlying COPD problems so brother in law does all errands and shopping.  Here in Clear Lake (Houston)  the meals on wheels people have mentioned it when they bring my lunch.  Also the maintenance men here are talking about it being a problem.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 2, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Brother in Miami has seen it there. Sister in Louisiana has it.  She cannot get out because of underlying COPD problems so brother in law does all errands and shopping.  Here in Clear Lake (Houston)  the meals on wheels people have mentioned it when they bring my lunch.  Also the maintenance men here are talking about it being a problem.


Thanks for this broad-ranging update, Terry!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 2, 2020)

More on the local news at 5 and 6 about it.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 3, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Miami heats up with help from dust: https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...er-saharan-dust-saps-moisture-from-air/767871
> "Dust can act as what meteorologists refer to as a "cloud condensation nuclei," which essentially means that dust particles can collect moisture in the atmosphere and help to form clouds. The dust is "taking moisture out of the atmosphere because it's creating more clouds, and because of that, the rain becomes more shallow," Fell explained, adding that rain and moisture from storms haven't been reaching the ground since the dust has been absorbing so much moisture. "So, when we do have thunderstorms and rain, usually it's not very heavy precipitation whatsoever," he said. "



Few yrs. ago, I recall the weather pundits predicting a big hurricane season and when it didn't materialize, the attributed it to unexpected African dust storms.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 3, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Few yrs. ago, I recall the weather pundits predicting a big hurricane season and when it didn't materialize, the attributed it to unexpected African dust storms.


Thanks for the memory jogger!  It's a good example of this phenomena.  I'm glad you posted!


----------

